
Incident response best practices for remote/work-from-home SRE/NOC/DevOps teams - vishwa306
https://blog.zenduty.com/blog/2020/03/19/Incident-Management-for-Remote-WFH-Teams
======
vishwa306
How are your teams managing critical incidents while remote?

